# branson fantastic



## retailman (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anyone found the dates for the 2010 fantastic.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Not familiar with anything that goes by the name 'fantastic'.  Can you provide any other details?


----------



## retailman (Dec 29, 2009)

They Have In The Spring Every Year, Allows You To Go To 10 Shows.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 29, 2009)

You're talking about the Springtastic event I believe.  I'll check into it...


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Just received an email reply about this year...*


_We should be posting information about the 2010 Springtastic Show Spree by_
_the end of this month (January). _

_Just check us out at __www.ShowsInBranson.com__._

_Happy New Year!_

_League of Branson Theatre Owners & Show Producers_


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Springtastic news...*

Springtastic  is here!  The League of Branson Theatre Owners and Show
Producers is pleased to announce the Springtastic Show Spree dates for 2010,
which will run from April 12th - 18th and will feature Branson's hottest
shows, all for the same low rate of $125 plus tax and service fee.  Tickets
will be available shortly at ShowsInBranson.com.

We look forward to seeing you, and travel safe!

League of Branson Theatre Owners & Show Producers
417-334-8287 office
director@showsinbranson.com
www.showsinbranson.com
We're Celebrating 50 Years of Live Music Shows!


----------



## craftemp (Jan 12, 2010)

*Springtastic*



ace2000 said:


> *Springtastic news...*
> 
> April 12th - 18th and will feature Branson's hottest
> shows, all for the same low rate of $125 plus tax and service fee.  [/COLOR][/URL].
> ...


----------

